# Orders of Presenting Case Forms



## Kevin Beach

Fred_C ...... How can the declension of a Latin noun vary from country to country?

Moderator Note:
The thread has been split from here.


----------



## Fred_C

Kevin Beach said:


> Fred_C ...... How can the declension of a Latin noun vary from country to country?



Not the declension, 
the order in which you name the different forms.


----------



## Kevin Beach

Well, Nom, Acc, Gen, Dat, Abl. is the order in Britain too, but we add the vocative between the nominative and the accusative.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Kevin Beach said:


> Well, Nom, Acc, Gen, Dat, Abl. is the order in Britain too, but we add the vocative between the nominative and the accusative.


 
It's the same for vocative too, when its ending differs from the nominative. So I suppose the Latin cases are set out in the same order  whatever the language. On the other hand languages with declensions like German can follow a different order.


----------



## Fred_C

No.
In Italy, they use a different order, I am positive.
In Germany too, and I do not know if it is the same as the Italian order.
The Italian order is (if I remember well) :
Nom, Gén, Dat, Acc, Abl, Voc


----------



## Pinairun

In Spain,
Nom., Voc., Acc., Gen., Dat., Abl.


----------



## Cagey

Fred_C said:


> No.
> The Italian order is (if I remember well) :
> Nom, Gén, Dat, Acc, Abl, Voc



This is the order used in the US as well.  Dictionary entries of nouns customarily give the nominative and genitive forms.


----------



## Broca's Area

Fred_C said:


> No.
> In Italy, they use a different order, I am positive.
> In Germany too, and I do not know if it is the same as the Italian order.
> The Italian order is (if I remember well) :
> Nom, Gén, Dat, Acc, Abl, Voc


 
Almost there! Italian traditional order is: Nom, Gen, Dat, Acc, Voc, Abl.


----------

